

Rate my tiny web app: my-foc.us - mark_l_watson

I wrote this for my own use, but the app is public at http://my-foc.us (see link at the bottom of this page for the code on github)
======
pedalpete
Unfortunately in such a crowded market as 'to-do' lists or similar, your site
doesn't tell me why it is so special, or what it does.

You don't have a demo, and you make me sign-up to get an intro.

I like the personal style of your writing on the right hand side of the page,
and it makes me want to know more, but unfortunately, you haven't provided
enough insight into what makes your project special to take me that extra
step.

~~~
mark_l_watson
If you are a programmer, clone the code from github.

You are right about a demo, but this is a small project that I really wrote
for myself, and shared it (and the code) as an after thought. This is really a
'scratch my own itch' project, like my cookingspace.com site that I use to
track my vitamin K input - I could not find any other recipe sites that would
do that for me when I wrote cookingspace.

Anyway, thanks for the idea: I'll add a PDF download link tomorrow with
screenshots and a page or two of text describing why I did not like any of the
other 'getting stuff done' sites.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I should have added in my post: this really is a simple app: uses a bit of
Javascript/AJAX to basically keep everything on one page. Drag a focus to the
top of the focus list and then you just see the todos for that focus. Click on
a focus or a todo title to edit in place. Drag and drop todos and focuses to
reorder. Edit notes for any todo in place.

Really simple, this took me about 6 hours to code up. (It is a few hundred
lines of Ruby with a few HTML templates, and two CSS files, one for browsers
and one for cellphones.)

------
doctorzaius
You're storing passwords in plain-text. No-no.

May I recommend one of the following:

<http://github.com/thoughtbot/clearance>
<http://github.com/binarylogic/authlogic>
<http://github.com/plataformatec/devise>

~~~
mark_l_watson
Right you are, thanks. I'll fix that. I'll probably leave the email code as-is
and add a random salt for each account, run crypt and just save the salt and
hash for each user.

------
icey
I didn't see a demo, and when I went to create a login there was a large
message in red that said "Sorry, new accounts are not available at this time".

------
stevoo
yes a demo as others would be great !

Until that is done , the rest can use user : test@test.com pass : test To see
what it does !

Also when i reorder the list ,it would be nice if the edit wouldnt pop up !

~~~
mark_l_watson
I added 3 links to screen shots (one from an Android phone) on the front page
so people can also et a quick idea of what the app does.

re: when I reorder the list it would be nice if the edit wouldn't pop up:

The help text tells you how to work around this: just grab a focus or a todo
item with the mouse just to the right of the text to drag it, otherwise you
get both drag and drop and in place editing. I thought of requiring a ctrl key
with a mouse click to get around this problem, but once I got used to mousing
down just next to the text to drag, that seemed easy. (I need to make the help
text more clear.)

Thanks for your comments.

------
mark_l_watson
Sorry, I will fix that in about 45 seconds.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Fixed: that warning message just had to be removed. Creating login accounts
works. If you get the source code from github, read the README for a one line
change to enable email new account authentication (I disabled this so people
could try it instantly, with no email handshake).

